# Please Help!!!



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

I have 2 Banty chicks I bought today at rural king. A few hours later one of them can't stand up without falling over so she just sits and chirps. The same thing happened with the 2 I bought yesterday and they died today.  any ideas what's wrong? And is the other chick okay to be in a box by herself? She's smaller than all the others so I don't want her to get crushed. Also, she keeps pecking at the other chicks toes and yanking their feet out from under them. I don't know what to do. :/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could this chick be killing the others?


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

No, I just got her yesterday. I had 2 brahma chicks die and the 2 banty's died too before I ever got her.


----------



## granolamommie (Mar 10, 2013)

Try chick saver. Try electrolytes and give acv in water. Also give yogurt with food. If you can get your hands on good quality frankincense oil put some of that in the water too. That's what happened to my mille fleur. The sister started down a similar rd and I have managed to head off more death.


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you! I'll pick some up in case any of the others start looking sickly. Hopefully the rest will be fine. I lost 5 chicks this weekend and I don't want to lose any more.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

That's what happened with me before put save a chick in there water it helped mine!


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone. The chicks we bought last summer had no problems at all but they were older when we bought them. I thought maybe it might have been the ones that were having trouble were being sold too young or something.


----------

